# Best final scenes in movies



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

We had a discussion in class the other day about which movies had the best final scenes. (This is not a class remotely related to movies; we sorta got sidetracked...) "Best" was interpreted to mean a scene that either stayed in your mind for a long time and/or really made you think, or was the highlight of the movie, or in some other way stood out beyond simply being the closing scene.

Frequent nominees were _The Usual Suspects_ (when the truth is revealed) and _Hair_ (when the camera slowly zooms out).

What other final scenes do you remember as standing out long after watching the movie?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The Searchers. 

From IMDB:

As a Civil War veteran spends years searching for a young niece captured by Indians, his motivation becomes increasingly questionable. 

When he brings her home, the girl and the other young man (her adopted brother) are welcomed back and John Wayne is left alone outside the door. He turns and walks away because he has nothing left.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

How about Shane.

Alan Ladd rides off into the hills with his wound, leaving Brandon DeWilde calling his name.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> How about Shane.
> 
> Alan Ladd rides off into the hills with his wound, leaving Brandon DeWilde calling his name.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Good one, Geoff.


----------



## J.R. Chase (Jun 22, 2010)

End of Mystic River (though the book was better).


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

And how about Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid.
The two of them, shot-up, stopped in the motion of no-hope charge.

Just sayin......


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

"Young Frankenstein" (Inga finding out what Frederick got from the monster in exchange for transferring some of his intellect to him)


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm going to say Titanic. When Rose dies in her bed an old lady, like Jack told her she would, then she's transported back into Jack's arms on the Titanic, along with everyone who died on the ship. I love it. ♥


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

cc84 said:


> I'm going to say Titanic. When Rose dies in her bed an old lady, like Jack told her she would, then she's transported back into Jack's arms on the Titanic, along with everyone who died on the ship. I love it. ♥


Ditto!! That's what I was going to say. I love this ending.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

Moonstruck - the last scenes are priceless!!

somebody tell a joke...

a la familia


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

tjager12 said:


> Ditto!! That's what I was going to say. I love this ending.


Lol yes it's a fab ending, makes me feel all fuzzy and warm


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

A not _quite_ final scene: the scene in the airport in "Twelve Monkeys". (In fact, if I had been the director, I might have been tempted to end the movie there, rather than with the final scene on the airplane that merely confirms what is going to happen to the human race.)


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

The final scene of "The Boondock Saints". Wow.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, I'm a movie person, so I have many examples.

The final moments of "The Third Man" are unforgettable. It's a single take, wide shot, the camera does not move. The zither plays, leaves slowly fall off trees, Joseph Cotten stands smoking by a carriage, and Alida Valli slowly walks towards him...and then past him and off camera. He does not follow her. Incredible.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

How about *Casablanca*? It's the definition of classic, IMO.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Tripp said:


> How about *Casablanca*? It's the definition of classic, IMO.


That was the first one that came to me.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Louis Malles' autobiographical "Au revoir, les enfants" is an amazing film, and the final scene is devastating. It's about two boys who become friends in a Catholic boarding school during WWII. One of the boys, however, is Jewish and is being hidden there by the head priest. Don't watch the clip of the final scene if you haven't seen the film and plan to! (It's in French and there are no English subtitles in the clip...)


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Tripp said:


> How about *Casablanca*? It's the definition of classic, IMO.


If you love "Casablanca" I highly recommend you read the book "Round Up The Usual Suspects" by Aljean Harmetz (not on Kindle, alas) about the making of it. An amazing read. They were writing the script as they were filming it. No one knew what would happen next! Ingrid Bergman once said that it was easy to play her role as if she was in love with both men because she had no idea which one of them she would end up with! That final line was written and recorded long after the filming ended.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

And how about *Chinatown.*

"Forget it man, it's Chinatown."

How about *Se7en.*

"What's in the box?!"


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

DYB said:


> Louis Malles' autobiographical "Au revoir, les enfants" is an amazing film, and the final scene is devastating. It's about two boys who become friends in a Catholic boarding school during WWII. One of the boys, however, is Jewish and is being hidden there by the head priest. Don't watch the clip of the final scene if you haven't seen the film and plan to! (It's in French and there are no English subtitles in the clip...)


Ohhh I had forgotten about that movie...we watched it in high school French class 9 years ago or so. So sad.  I think every French movie we watched was either utterly heart-breaking, or incredibly bizarre.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Ohhh I had forgotten about that movie...we watched it in high school French class 9 years ago or so. So sad.  I think every French movie we watched was either utterly heart-breaking, or incredibly bizarre.


It might have been your instructor. Have you ever seen "The Closet" with Gerard Depardieu? Hilarious


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> It might have been your instructor. Have you ever seen "The Closet" with Gerard Depardieu? Hilarious


I've seen "The Closet" - and hated it!  But "The Valet" was brilliant. Who knew Kristin Scott Thomas spoke perfect French!


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> We had a discussion in class the other day about which movies had the best final scenes. (This is not a class remotely related to movies; we sorta got sidetracked...) "Best" was interpreted to mean a scene that either stayed in your mind for a long time and/or really made you think, or was the highlight of the movie, or in some other way stood out beyond simply being the closing scene.
> 
> Frequent nominees were _The Usual Suspects_ (when the truth is revealed) and _Hair_ (when the camera slowly zooms out).
> 
> What other final scenes do you remember as standing out long after watching the movie?


I would second THE USUAL SUSPECTS and add THE PRESTIGE when we learn how the trick is done.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> Ohhh I had forgotten about that movie...we watched it in high school French class 9 years ago or so. So sad.  I think every French movie we watched was either utterly heart-breaking, or incredibly bizarre.


Ha! Yes, you are right about French movies! Though they also do make funny comedies...

Another French film that has one of the most shocking and unforgettable endings I've ever seen is called "Fat Girl," directed by Catherine Breillat. (There's a Criterion DVD of it.) I've recommended it to many friends and inevitably they come back with stunned silence. One word of warning: it's very sexually explicit. Many of Breillat's movies are extremely sexually graphic (if not exactly XXX then XX.) She's a very provocative filmmaker and I must confess I don't like most of her movies. But I do think they are fascinating. She's an interesting...maybe even "artist." Anyway, "Fat Girl" is one of her most accessible films. It's about two sisters - one of whom is overweight - coming of age during a summer vacation. As the film starts coming to a close this sense of dread starts building and you just know something is going to happen...but nothing will prepare you for what does happen.


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

Planet of the Apes- the original with Charlten Heston

"You blew it up...Damn you....damn you all to hell!"

Hard to top that.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

And another French movie that has a shocking ending is "Cache" ("Hidden") starring Juliette Binoche and Daniel Auteuil. And when I say "ending," I mean the end credits. You have to see what happens during the end credits; it will change completely (if you even notice it; the image you need to see does not dominate the screen) everything you have seen up to that point.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

Tripp said:


> How about *Casablanca*? It's the definition of classic, IMO.


never got into Casablanca - to me it was a "cheatin" theme movie - and I just not interested....


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

SimonWood said:


> THE PRESTIGE when we learn how the trick is done.


The endings of all of Christopher Nolan's non-Batman movies would probably qualify. The final shot of Inception is the best movie ending I've seen this year. Memento and The Prestige are both great too. I especially love Memento's ending, even though it's bleak as hell.

Also, I can't believe Scarface hasn't been mention. "Say hello to my little friend." I'd also nominate the final scene of the original King Kong.

Oh yeah, also Psycho. Can't believe that hasn't been mentioned either. One of the best twist endings ever.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> It might have been your instructor. Have you ever seen "The Closet" with Gerard Depardieu? Hilarious


Oh yes, we did watch that one! I seem to remember our teacher jumping up when the sex scene came on and we all gaped at it. I think she tried to cover up the TV and fast-forward at the same time. I had totally forgotten about that movie. Very hilarious. 

Oh, the ending of the Notebook is one of the scenes that always sticks with me. It's cheesy, but I liked it. Also, the ending of V for Vendetta.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

NogDog said:


> A not _quite_ final scene:* the scene in the airport in "Twelve Monkeys".* (In fact, if I had been the director, I might have been tempted to end the movie there, rather than with the final scene on the airplane that merely confirms what is going to happen to the human race.)


Totally agree - if they'd left it there it would've left the movie still in doubt as to whether it was real or just James' mental illness.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

scififan said:


> Planet of the Apes- the original with Charlten Heston
> 
> "You blew it up...d*mn you....d*mn you all to hell!"
> 
> Hard to top that.


I was going to mention that one myself! (If you haven't seen the movie and might see it, don't watch the Youtube clip below):


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

The Sixth Sense... when Malcolm finally sees the "light"  and understands ( and the audience does too)


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

The last scene of 'No Way Out', with Kevin Costner was surprise.

And Sleepless in Seattle has a good ending, although slightly awkward.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I read the initial post to DH and he said what I was thinking: 
2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

NogDog said:


> A not _quite_ final scene: the scene in the airport in "Twelve Monkeys". (In fact, if I had been the director, I might have been tempted to end the movie there, rather than with the final scene on the airplane that merely confirms what is going to happen to the human race.)


one of my favorite movies


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Have you seen "Le jetee", which inspired "12 Monkeys"?

It's a odd film, and doesn't have the full plot that monkeys has.  And actually, it's made up entirely (except one brief scene) of still photographs.  Despite all that weirdness, it works, and I enjoyed it (and I don't usually like those kinds of weird things.)


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Casablanca was the first to pop into my head. That said, Planet of the Apes (original) and The Sixth Sense both have great endings, too!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

My favorite Woody Allen film is "The Purple Rose of Cairo" and its final scene is unforgettable. The fantasy plot is about a woman (Mia Farrow) during the Great Depression whose only escape from her miserable life is her love for movies. She goes to see whatever is playing over and over again. Finally the characters on the screen in the latest film, "The Purple Rose of Cairo," notice this woman in the audience who keeps returning, and the romantic male lead - played by the young and dashing Jeff Daniels - walks off the screen and begins to woo her. Hilarity ensues as the rest of the characters in the movie within the movie try to entertain themselves without their leading man. Needless to say Farrow and Daniels fall in love, but he's not real! Eventually the actor who plays this character (also, of course, played by Daniels) comes to town and convinces his fictional alter-ego to return to the screen so the movie can continue - and promises to take care of Farrow. So the fictional hero does return and the movie within the movie ends.


Spoiler



Farrow runs home, packs her bags, tells her SOB husband she's leaving, rushes to the theater to meet this Hollywood star who will whisk her away from her misery... Only to find that all the Hollywood people have left and the marquee on the movie theater is being changed to the next film. Farrow, devastated, wanders into the theater. The new film is playing. Fred Astaire and Ginger Rogers are singing and dancing. She sits there alone, watching, sobbing. And then - laughing through tears as she gets lost in the new movie. The end.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

The Color Purple

I've seen this movie more times than I can count, and this scene makes me cry every time. *sigh* Such an amazing movie.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Good choice, Green Thumb.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

I would suggest the final scene of "Fallen" with Denzel Washington.  I don't want to spoil it for anyone who hasn't seen the movie, but that ending makes you think...


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'm a hopeless romantic, so the movies I have chosen warm the cockles of my heart (with the exception of the last one). Don't get me wrong. I love great classic movies, the ones that will stand the test of time, and that are thought-provoking, but I love romance, too.

The first is "Purple Hearts," with Ken Wahl and Cheryl Ladd. The ending was a true surprise.

Another is "Bridget Jones's Diary," when


Spoiler



Bridget says to Mark Darcy, "Nice Boys don't kiss that way." To which the gorgeous Colin Firth/Mark Darcy/Mr. Darcy replies, "Oh, yes they f---ing do." just before planting another long-awaited kiss on her.


 Every time I saw that movie in the theater, I wanted to go right back and watch it again. (Of course, I love the ending of A&E's "Pride and Prejudice" miniseries, too.)

I also love the ending of "You've Got Mail."

The movie with the ending that made me actually sob was "Somerset," with Jodie Foster and Richard Gere. I felt that it didn't have to end that way.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Colin Firth does deliver that line particularly well.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I'd like to second Mystic River and Sixth Sense. I also liked the ending to Thelma and Louise. And Fried Green Tomatoes. I love that movie and have seen it about ten times.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Learnmegood said:


> I would suggest the final scene of "Fallen" with Denzel Washington. I don't want to spoil it for anyone who hasn't seen the movie, but that ending makes you think...


I REALLY love this movie. Didn't get the greatest reviews, but it is one of my favorites. I just watched it again this week, wish it would come out on Blu-ray. The ending is great


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> The movie with the ending that made me actually sob was "Somerset," with Jodie Foster and Richard Gere. I felt that it didn't have to end that way.


I am glad to see someone else likes this movie...yeah thought it was great.

Also liked City of Angels and it's ending (even though it is not what you want).

Just sayin.....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

louiseb said:


> I REALLY love this movie. Didn't get the greatest reviews, but it is one of my favorites. I just watched it again this week, wish it would come out on Blu-ray. The ending is great


I agree with both of you about Fallen- what an incredible story - and the way it gets resolved (or not) is really terrific. 
And Denzel is great in anything.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Sleepless in Seattle "Sam...It's nice to meet you"
You've Got Mail "I wanted it to be you."

I LOVE Meg Ryan and Tom Hanks... Even in Joe vs. The Volcano!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

While I am praising Denzel Washington, how about his Academy Award (Best Actor) in 2001 for Training Day.  Denzel played against type to be a really despicable bad guy. He won the MTV Movie Award for Best Villain in 2002 for his performance in Training Day
Ethan Hawke was nominated for the Academy Award for Best Supporting Actor in 2001 for the film.

And the ending was very interesting.

Just sayin......


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

There's a new cast member on Saturday Night Live who does a dead-on Denzel Washington.  When they repeat the episode with Jane Lynch hosting, check it out.  Hilarious.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

"A Few Good Men" with Jack Nicholson..."YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!" We own the movie on DVD and VHS and will probably have it on whatever comes next.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Sleepless in Seattle "Sam...It's nice to meet you"
> You've Got Mail "I wanted it to be you."
> 
> I LOVE Meg Ryan and Tom Hanks... Even in Joe vs. The Volcano!


Me, too. I swear, even if I only come across the ending of "You've Got Mail," I get teary-eyed.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Sofie said:


> "A Few Good Men" with Jack Nicholson..."YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!" We own the movie on DVD and VHS and will probably have it on whatever comes next.


 it has been out on Blu-ray for years


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

The theme of Casablanca isn't "cheatin'" - it's about growing up and getting over yourself. (I.e. - the problems of three little people don't amount to a hill of beans in this crazy world. - so do the right thing.)

An ending nobody has mentioned so far.... SOME LIKE IT HOT.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

daringnovelist said:


> The theme of Casablanca isn't "cheatin'" - it's about growing up and getting over yourself. (I.e. - the problems of three little people don't amount to a hill of beans in this crazy world. - so do the right thing.)
> 
> An ending nobody has mentioned so far.... SOME LIKE IT HOT.


ITA, I always thought of it as making the right choice even when it is hard. And I LOVE *Some Like it Hot*! But I am an oldies movie freak.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Going back to Robert Redford and Paul Newman - the Sting.
Great Ending IMHO.

Just sayin......


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

> Quote from: Sofie on Today at 01:23:18 PM
> "A Few Good Men" with Jack Nicholson..."YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!" We own the movie on DVD and VHS and will probably have it on whatever comes next.





> it has been out on Blu-ray for years


We just recently purchased a Blu-ray player. We were waiting for prices to come down and now will wait for the movie prices to drop somewhat.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I am glad to see someone else likes this movie...yeah thought it was great.
> 
> Also liked City of Angels and it's ending (even though it is not what you want).
> 
> Just sayin.....


I have only seen both Somerset and City of Angels a couple of times each, but both were very good.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Sofie said:


> We just recently purchased a Blu-ray player. We were waiting for prices to come down and now will wait for the movie prices to drop somewhat.


It's 10.99 at Amazon. You might be able to catch it at 9.99 if you wait and watch, but anything aeround $10 is a deal with Blu-ray.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

cc84 said:


> I'm going to say Titanic. When Rose dies in her bed an old lady, like Jack told her she would, then she's transported back into Jack's arms on the Titanic, along with everyone who died on the ship. I love it. ♥


I vote for "Titanic" too!

Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Butch Cassidy (and, similarly, Bonnie and Clyde) and Thelma and Louise had GREAT endings.

My personal favorite is from Life as a House. Kevin Kline plays George, who always felt defined by the house he lived in. When he is diagnosed with terminal cancer, he decides to destroy his childhood home where he lived with his abusive father and build HIS house. He dies before it is finished, and Sam (Hayden Christensen), his once-estranged son, finishes the house for him. George was always tortured with thoughts of the family his father hit in a drunk-driving accident, which caused a young girl to grow up in a wheelchair. After finishing the house, Sam visits the now-adult girl to give her his father's house. The last line: My father built you a house.

It's a totally awesome movie.


----------

